# Taylormade R7 Superquad TP with R9 shaft



## Olivavu

Hi,

I just bought a Taylormade R7 Superquad TP on ebay for £70.

It arrived and has a Motore Fujikara R9 regular flex shaft on it.

Do people reckon this is ok? :dunno:

Thanks.


----------



## Olivavu

The shaft snapped after a few hits!!

I got a refund though.


----------



## Olivavu

I managed to get another one for £50!


----------

